# The Story of Edgar Sawhill



## dianefbarfield

Have any of you read this fantastic dog story? They only hint at the breed of dog but I just kept seeing GSD when I read it. Amazing book.


----------



## WynterCote

It's on my to-read list. I think the dog breed is fictional. Looking forward to a good read


----------



## BucksMom

*The Story of Edgar Sawtelle*


"The Story of EDGAR SAWTELLE" What a awesome story, I have cried, laughed and have hated the uncle. It is about a family who raise a unique breed of intelligent, companion dogs. They are not GSD's but have the characteristics of shepherds. I am on my next to the last audio disc. I have loved it from the beginning.  Can't wait to see what happens to Uncle Claude. It is so worth the read or listening to the audio disc's.


----------



## onyx'girl

Great book, won't say anymore so I don't ruin it for those that haven't read it!


----------



## holland

I have the book but both my co-workers said they hated the ending so I put off reading it they said they loved the book except for the ending?


----------



## onyx'girl

The ending was a bit surprising. You must read it!


----------



## dianefbarfield

Yes. I too was sad several times during book. I won't ruin it but you will love Almondine. One of those stories that has you high one minute and sobbing the next.


----------



## Tiberius Rex

*holland,* I'm in the same boat as your coworkers. It's loosely based off Hamlet, but it just wasn't as satisfying. The best part of the book is the middle/middle-end.


----------



## holland

thats what they said...suggested that I just not read the end...not sure if I ever read Hamlet...and I always have to know the ending one of my faults


----------



## BucksMom

OH CRAP!! 

Thats why I have never watched Marley or I am Legend or several others because of what someone has said about the endings.

Now I'm not sure if I want to listen to my last disc or not. I hate coming away from a movie or disc hating the ending.

I also loved Almondine & SA!!!


----------



## onyx'girl

*The story of Edgar Sawtelle*

I am going to have to reread Edgar Sawtelle one of these days.
I still can't bring myself to watch I am Legend.


----------



## BucksMom

I'm glad I'm not the only one that can't watch it Jane.


----------



## zyppi

the book haunted me for a long time and I still feel pangs thinking about it.


----------



## Tiberius Rex

BucksMom said:


> I also loved Almondine & SA!!!


It wasn't a happy ending for Almondine. 

Hamlet was a tragedy.  That's all that you really need to know about the ending.


----------



## holland

I asked the Shakespeare expert at work he told me quotes and all ...yuck...probably am not going to read Edgar Sawtelle


----------



## dianefbarfield

*but it was a happy ending.....in a way*

Don't be afraid to read the end. Things that happen before are the downers. I thought the end made things a little better.


----------



## BucksMom

I loved this book on disk. You won't regret reading or listening to it. 
But I did hate how it ended. It is haunting me also.... I think about their lives and what transpired during all those years.

But one thing I know is if you only read it to learn about the dogs 
you can't go wrong.

The dogs are so cool!!!


NOW I WANT A SEQUEL TO THIS STORY WITH A 
AWESOME ENDING!!!!


----------

